# Best value steel or ti custom builder



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

A year or two ago, there was a custom builder I believe from Colorado but my memory is pretty fuzzy that had exceptional pricing on custom frames. I know that's a vague description but can anyone point me in the direction of a good but reasonably priced builder ? I'd love Ti but Steel will likely do. I wish I'd saved the link to the place I'm thinking of but perhaps they're no longer in business. There were a few posts at the time suggesting as much.

I'm otherwise looking at Strong or Kish.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

Take a look at Doug Curtiss of Curtlo Cycles. Although the wait times can be a little long and his communication hit or miss the value for his frames can't be beat. Do a search here for Curtlo and you'll find several of his frames including mine.


----------



## mandasol (Sep 10, 2007)

If you really prefer Ti you can't beat the prices of Hananero Cycles. They don't get too fancy, and they aren't the lightest out there, but I've never heard anything negative about the ride or performance. 

http://www.habcycles.com/custom.html


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

check out 
Tom Oswald http://www.oswaldcycleworks.com/# 
Richard Moon http://www.cwo.com/~lunarlab/ 
or Sam Whittingham http://www.timetogetnaked.com/


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

There's Black Sheep Fabrications in Fort Collins, but he's not so cheap anymore.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

*+1*



bike_guy said:


> Take a look at Doug Curtiss of Curtlo Cycles. Although the wait times can be a little long and his communication hit or miss the value for his frames can't be beat. Do a search here for Curtlo and you'll find several of his frames including mine.


An S3, fillet brazed, custom road frame for around $985. Can't be beat.
http://curtlo.com/


----------



## mandasol (Sep 10, 2007)

Mike Terraferma:
http://www.terrafermacycles.com/index-html.htm


----------



## unterhausen (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd like to know the secret techinique naked bikes uses to lengthen tubes they cut too short.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Marinoni or Curtlo have very good prices on custom frames. I believe the wait for a Marinoni is pretty reasonable


----------

